

Boston Arcology Is a Climate Change-Ready Floating Mega-Structure  - fjabre
http://www.fastcompany.com/blog/ariel-schwartz/sustainability/boston-arcology-climate-change-ready-floating-mega-structure

======
machrider
Because if there's one thing Boston does well, it's massive construction
projects.

